# Can't open Threads from 'Posts Since Last Visit'?!



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Help!!

When I go to to view the 'posts since last visit', I can't open threads by clicking on the thread title - I get a 'page cannot be displayed' screen.

I can open multi-page threads by clicking on the page number, and I can open threads when in the separate forums by clicking on the thread name.

I'm confused! What am I doing wrong??

:?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Aaaarrrggghhh!!!

This is driving me round the bend! It's happening with the Search now - and I don't want to ask questions that have been answered before and have people shouting at me! :wink:

It must be something on this PC, as it's OK at home, but nothing has changed on here....

Doesn't anyone have any ideas???? :?:


----------

